# THANKSGIVING WISHES



## rgecaprock (Nov 20, 2007)

*TOFVWFRIENDS




*


*I'm a little early with telling you all that I hope you have a wonderful day with your friends and family. Lain and I will be leaving later today for Oklahoma for the rest of the week for a country Thanksgiving.No computer access there.*

*I have the Grigioanny and Blueberry packed to take, most are beer drinkers there and someone always manages to show up with a couple quarts of Moonshine out there in the boonies.*

*Anyway, I'll be thinking of all of you and wishing you and yours a wonderful Thanksgiving Day. *

*Ramona



*


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 20, 2007)

Have a safe trip...and warm wishes to all.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 20, 2007)

Safe trip my friend and hope you and yours have a teriffic one


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 20, 2007)

Romona have a safe trip and have a great thanksgiving!


----------



## bj4271 (Nov 21, 2007)

SAfe trip Ramona. I avoided the trip thing by hosting this year. Suddenly the family got much bigger.


----------



## geocorn (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's wishing all, a very safe and very Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ramona, I'm sure that you are either on your way or already where you are suppose to be...............

BUT.........................

Drive safe and wishing you and yours and all your with the happiest of Thanksgivings.


----------



## daveb50 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Happy Thanksgiving to all!

Have a Safe&amp; Enjoyable Holiday!*


----------



## scotty (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## Bert (Nov 22, 2007)

To One and All..........Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## masta (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to all and let us all remember we have so much to be thankful for!


----------



## Tomy (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Turkey Day everyone!


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Nov 22, 2007)

Very funny Tomy!

It is a Crispy, sunny day here on Txvg morning. Good day for reflecting
on all that makes this year better. In my seventh decade I marvel at
each year getting better than the last. Hope that is true for each of
you too!


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 22, 2007)

Tomy! Quit taking pictures through our window! Do we need a restraining order or something? And, we know you stole that chicken!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanksgiving was absolutely wonderful. Loved being out in the country and even having some sleet and snow, blustry and windy weather. Great food and wine. And Waldo......I took a bottle of your plum wine andit was fantastic!!! It tasted like a Gerwrutztraminer to me. I will have to try that one myself. 


I went to several antique stores, took lots of pictures and brought back a new friend.






Name is "Nancy". She is spayed, and declawed and fat as can be. She had too many other cats around and she couldn't defend herself, she needed a good home,so now she is all curled up on the couch.














I've been going to Oklahoma for 30 years and have always loved the trees.



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Joanie (Nov 25, 2007)

Beautiful kitty! I'll bet Nancy's a happy camper all curled up on your couch!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 25, 2007)

A few more:


One of the neighbors have a couple of emu's, very interesting creatures!!






They have 3 eggs, they must be hard as rocks....the parents step all over them.














Interesting shopping there. I took so many pictures just wanted to post a few. 


Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 25, 2007)

one more


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok. 

One more.... I bought this at one of the antiques shops and no one I have asked has guessed what it is. ANYONE HAVE A GUESS? I know





*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 25, 2007)

Yep, Joan, Nancy is finally happy after a horrible ride in a pet taxi then a nice bath with some baby shampoo.


Ramona


Oklahoma people aways name their animals...human names......lol


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 25, 2007)

Could it be for toast and jelly???


I love the photo of the old bare tree...Could make anice label.


Nice kitty too!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 25, 2007)

it holds pieces of light bread in the rack, with butter on each end?


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll wait and see if a few more people try to guess. Especially, the men come up with some funny answers.
I thought about the tree for a label also, I may use it sometime.


Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 25, 2007)

Hoss and NW you are both right. I think it might also make a holder for a couple of pretty wash clothes and some little fancy soaps too.


Ramona


I also found a Cameoware cake plate. My Great Grandmother had a whole set and have always loved it. It is pink with a white flower in the center.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 25, 2007)

napkin holder with silverware on each end...


I think this would be a fun regular game....somebody post a picture of something and let people try to figure out what it is...I have some interesting things I would love to hear the guesses on.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 25, 2007)

ok, Hoss, show us your stuff!! Maybe should start a new thread though!!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 25, 2007)

I love antiques. I love going to Canton and finding unusual old things.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll have to take pictures as I'm just now getting the hang of that but I'll try to do that tomorrow. Would make for a fun thread. I think I have a few things that would stump some people.


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 25, 2007)

Hoss:
You must live in my neck of the woods! Howdy neighbor! 


I too love going to Canton! Its been a while since I've gone...I'm going to have to plan to make a full weekend out there one of these days!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 25, 2007)

I used to go alot...but for the last few months, I keep letting the weekend get away from me.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks like a relish tray to me Ramona. Nice looking kitty there.


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition to the household! How's she doing? I love those russian blues...they are beautiful kitties!


Great picture of the tree too....I agree...that would make a nice label.....


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 25, 2007)

bovinewines, 
Is that what she is....a Russian Blue. She weighs about 20lbs from eating and being lazy but she has made herself right at home. I think she will be great to have around. Smart too, I gave her water in a black bowl and she couldn't tell where the water level was so she took her paw and gently felt for the top of the water before plunging her face in for a drink.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 25, 2007)

We had a Russian Blue...Spooky...she lived to be 20...her pet name was 'Fat Stuff'....lots of character.


----------

